# B14 suspension comparo.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Would would it take to get someone(mag or otherwise) to do a back to back B14 suspension comparo? There is a lot of good info on the boards here, but i would much rather see a comparo. The reason is that it seems like there are only a few of the same members posting on B14 suspension options. Thats all fine and dandy, but some of those few(me) havent been able to test every or even multiple set-ups. I know my auto suspension pretty good, but its all theory. I get tons a questions on B14 susp, i try to answer them as honestly and accurately as possilbe. What if I'm wrong and a member asks me a question, takes my word as gospel, and is unhappy with his/her purchase because they didnt ask any one esle. Is it my fault or their fault? I would have to assume some responsiblity wouldnt I? Enough of the little tangent there.


So what would it take, I want it done. Who else is with me? Maybe we can get the ball rolling. Or is the B14 just not popular enough for something like this. Even though we love them and are sick of seeing Cvic stuff tested over and over and over again.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am with you....

But I would like to see every single setup done.. that may be asking to much but I think it's worth it....

I look at my car and it screams for a good drop..


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

It would take a lot of money!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah it sure would, but hasnt it been done before with other platforms? Id like to see your stuff, Advance Design, Tein(SS and BD), GC/AGX, stock, and for giggles lowering springs. I think between the first 4 it would be a good comparo covering pretty much the whole price range. In parts it would cost what about 7 grand paying full price for the stuff. Then you would have to add in labor and all the other exp that a mag incurrs doing this(I have no idea). So maybe its a pipe dream, but I wonder what some of the other comparos cost.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

great idea... but if they haven't done it for the honda crowd you can bet they won't do it for us. If they have done it, well than you may have a shot. has this been done for like the integra or civic? if it has they might consider doing it for us too.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
A quick way is to make a poll or just a thread with who has what suspension setup. Thatway you can see if certain people with different setups live in the same region and ask them all to get together.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Socal SERCA will host another track day on the 23 of May. I think this is the best time to do a test on any suspension. I personally know someone that has M/E setup as well as G/C AGX combo and a few other setups. 
I told myoung that he can test drive my car and my friend's car. We both have Tein type HA suspensions with 24 front and 22 rear adjustments. The only difference are the spring rates(I have 7 front 6 rear while he has 6 front 5 rear) and I think he only has a rebound adjustment while mine is compression and rebound. 
We can do a back to back comparo and publish it on NPM. Maybe we can ask Mike Kojima or any of SE-R Cup car drivers to test it for us. Just like what they do on any car magazines. (real drivers for real cars)
What do you think?
Bob


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It would help make me happy


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> and for giggles lowering springs


Not funny, a lot of ppl have springs and cannot afford good coilovers like myself not the best setup but a setup


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I was talking about good handling set-ups, not those for looks. I would want a spring equip car in the comparo to show how crappy they are for handling.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Not funny, a lot of ppl have springs and cannot afford good coilovers like myself not the best setup but a setup  *


(Way off topic comment here, but that won't be true in like 4 weeks. A 'good' set of lowering springs and shocks and bump stops and the mandatory Motiv. rear mounts which would constitute the correct way to use lowering springs is not that much cheaper than coilovers. In fact it is more expensive than the damperless teins coming out and the same as the damperchanging ones. Of course for the full blown action types its like $1800 but thats extreme)

Seth


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

springs...

better than stock IMO.

improvement is improvement.

improves style and makes the car funner to drive and also allows people that can't afford expensive setups to have an option besides stock.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i got a pretty good setup though, Tein springs+kyb agx, and just need to get some bump stops, dont know where though, anyone know?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *springs...
> 
> better than stock IMO.
> 
> ...


Not intended as a flame or to call you dumb, this is just my opinion:
How can you consider lowering springs an improvement when they downgrade the handeling of your car. I ran my stock springs for a year and lowering springs for about two. I have driven my car in a "sporty" fashion since I got it new. I can say for sure that the lowering springs didnt help out performance or fun at all. They make the car bottom out when under high lateral G loads(turning) which can very easily put you off the road and almost has. The car also bottoms out even on moderatly rough roads, even when driving like granny. If I didnt work on cars full time I would have put my stockers back on, but its hard for me to get up the ambition to work on my own stuff now unless Im putting on trick parts. There are NO, repeat NO lowering springs currently on the market that increase the turning prowess and fun to drive factor of the B14. I dont care what struts you pair them with. The Motivational struts may make it decent, but all the springs are still too soft to get the B14 handeling better. All of the current offerings are for LOOKS, they are all purley cosmetic mods. Any B14 tuner interested in perfomance would spend the $200.00 that lowering springs cost and buy some AD22VF calipers or something that really improves the car. I dont belive it when people say that they can not afford the good stuff. BS I say. Why? Number one: if you have a job then save up. Simple as that. If you absolutly can not save up that much then you need to STOP modding your car and use the money for more important things in life.. What would happen if you broke a thousand dolar part or suddenly need to come up with a grand for an emergency. If you cant afford to spend that much on your car how are you going to spend it when its absolutly nessasary?? Lets face it..in todays world the need for a grand or so can hit at any time. Number two: It takes money to mod cars. If you cant accept that fact then you need to either step up and run with the big dogs or stay on the proch. Dont make excuses for inferior parts. That bird dont fly. Number three: If say you are still in school and cant hold down a full time job that pays enough to afford the good stuff then dont even bother with your car. Its not worth the effort when you are in school. You need to concentrate on school and nothing else. I made the mistake of being obsessed with my car when I was in school. It was not worth it. Just wait till your done then start in on your car.

The moral of all of this is that lowering springs are cosmetic, they make your B14 handle like shit, and that there are no excuses in the world that can make for their short commings or for the fact that they are junk. They are like crack for your car. In the begining the high(low should we say?) is nice, but in the long run your just ruining a perfectly good car.

blueboost, how much did those 17" rims cost you with tires mounted and balanced? Im willing to bet it would be a big chunk of a real suspension set-up. 
I dont mean to single you out in a bad way, I just want to use that as an example. 95% of the so called tuners today start out wrong from the get-go. 17" rims are the last thing I would put on a B14 that I wanted to improve. Those things hurt the little car quite a bit. Really hurt when its GA powered. Just in rotational mass 1lbs on a wheel equalls about ten in the car, I will just touch on the issue of unsprung weight: There is no way in hell that a set of aftermarket stock style dampers(even AGX's) and lowering springs can properly control those heavy rims. The set-up would simply give up and ride/hande like shit. Sorry blueboost no harm intended.

I could go on for hours, but I wont. If people keep telling me that lowering springs are not as bad as I think I will simply keep spitin out something similar to this post every time that happens. Im trying to help, If I can get through to just a few people Ill be happy. I know I wont convert you all and I dont intend to.

Peace


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just a couple of things, my friend also installed the exact same setup as mine and he says the handling dramatically changed, positively btw. 

And the sportlines are very soft and too low for the rear, the only reason I got tein is because they are the stiffest springs and don’t even lower the rear 1.5 inches and are almost 300 lbs (rate) in the rear. And I know Tein is a very good company, I think engineers know what theyre doing. I don’t really need coilovers and all the hardcore stuff, because im a street driver not an autox.

“There are NO, repeat NO lowering springs currently on the market that increase the turning prowess and fun to drive factor of the B14” I think this is also an opinion. None of the companies I read about say “These springs are for ricers or just looks”.

“What would happen if you broke a thousand dolar part or suddenly need to come up with a grand for an emergency. If you cant afford to spend that much on your car how are you going to spend it when its absolutly nessasary??” That’s exactly why I wouldn’t spend that much on my car and honestly because i don’t think a pretty high mileage automatic Sentra is worth going too far in my opinion.

“Its not worth the effort when you are in school. You need to concentrate on school and nothing else. I made the mistake of being obsessed with my car when I was in school. It was not worth it. Just wait till your done then start in on your car.”
This I extremely agree, this is such a mistake and im sure a lot of ppl are doing it.

I also agree about getting 17” rims, even though I have the same size, I bought it like that and they seem very light, made of aluminum. I wish I can get the same style but 16s instead, but I really think my car handles great right with just the rims and its not even that slow (I have an AT) and I have great tires if anyone heard of them theyre pretty new Yokohama AVS ES100 summer tires ultra high performance. Theyre excellent never squeaked yet. I know ive driven an M3 and a boxster, nice cars btw but the M3 is too good. BTW Pat don’t u have 17” rims, how big are urs?

This also just my opinion, so please im not trying to start a fight or anything, I didn’t even intend to start anything, Pat just seems to get fired up about coilovers vs. springs (esp. suspension area) lol .


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Shit man, Im not fired up at all. Hope I didnt come across that way. I have driven B14's with lowering springs(mine) and one with stock springs back to back. I felt as though I could go alot faster with the stock springed car. It felt alot better in the tight stuff just for the fact that it wasnt bottoming as much. Thats why even though its my opinion that lowering springs are cosmetic, there is some rough data to back up that statement.

I think there is a little confusiong as to what handles good and what changes handleling in a positive way. My idea is parts that make the car capable of going faster. Im thinking yours may be parts that make the car feel better at the same speed as you normally drive it. If thats the case then I can maybe see why lowering springs get some good comments.

My rims are 16" and too heavy for my liking(15.5lbs) I hope to score some ultra light 16" in the near future. Problably Volk TE37's


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

first I'm going to post my exact post so you can reference what I said...

"springs...
better than stock IMO.
improvement is improvement.
improves style and makes the car funner to drive and also 
allows people that can't afford expensive setups to have an option besides stock."

Now, my reply to patscott 

better than stock IMO meaning: i don't know more than you about suspension
you seem to be the suspension guru around here but in my opinion it is better 
than stock LOOKS wise. I should have been more clear about that. Improvement comes
in many forms as you all know some are for show some are for go, both can be classified
as improvement (depending on how you look at it right? ricey= no improvement IMO)

improves style... c'mon 4 feet of wheel gap is not stylish.

funner to drive... well, I think so, I hate that wheel gap and I got 17's
(which I will comment on now) 205/40/17 (17x7.5) (Fittipaldi Avus_) and I got them cause I HATE 
the 13's (15's whatever) that you guys think look good IT"S FUGLY and you get CLOWNED
all the time, yes they are pure performance but they are ugly (once again IMO) 
. I didn't get 17's to make my car go faster i'll give you .5 seconds on the quarter mile 
and keep my 17's and guarantee that my 200SX is probably one of the cleanest on the planet looks 
wise and I will go by a digital camera if I must because I'm willing to bet some of the forum members would
agree with me. I have been on
this forum for a LONG TIME I don't come here talking ish and misspelling things and talking about 
ricing out my ride, I'm a serious tuner who cannot afford to by a 240SX, every tool known to man,
a garage (house) (i live in an apartment) a DET and all other goodies YET.. key word YET... but in the
mean time I have a 200SX that I am completely in love with, it's not an se-r so its not going
to be my choice for a build up. I have plans to buy a S13 and go that route... while I am waiting
I want my 200SX to look as good as I can make it look. IMO TEIN springs are probably THE
springs to have. NO I didn't by aerorice springs with a 2 inch sad guarantee, I HOPE that the TEINS
will offer some sort of performance, hey TEIN said they would, I opt to give them a chance, and 
i don't think they'd be worse than anything else. back to my last comment from my previous post
IT gives options is all, I would never autoX with springs, and If i go the spring route I plan 
to get some high qual shocks too. TEIN says that the springs were designed to work with stock suspension
components so who knows maybe they will offer some level of performance above stockers.And yes your right 
spending 2 grand on rims definately could have been spent on suspension but you know now why I 
chose to go another route. when I do the 240, yeah. then I may opt for 15's and high-performance suspension
($1800, not EXACTLY two grand on the rims)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Pat, that's the whole reason why I bought the Tein HA. They are expensive but after experiencing 4 suspension set-ups(stock, Eibach/tociko, S/T GR2's, H&R/AGX) I said fuck it. With all the money I spent trying to have a better suspension, I could have bought the gymkhana suspension.
To all the guys who wants to lower their cars; dont just buy a suspension because it's cheap. Or anything for that matter. Use your money and common sense. Learn from our mistakes. We are not saying this to promote Tein. Shop around. There are other suspensions out there that are as good or better than Tein. JIC is one of them. Go with the one that has a lot of racing background or the one that has been tested by this community. Don't settle with anything less. Remember, it's your money.
Bob


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

theres more where that came from pat, I'm just waiting for you to respond....,

just a heated convo here, no flaming intended and honestly... if I had a suspension question
you'd be one of the first ppl I would ask

you have got my attention though to say the least. 

I just ache to prove my point here. cause this seems to keep coming up on different posts
I am constantly having to justify 17 inch rims... well a new corvette has 17's on the front and
18's on the rear so are those "killing" performance? not a good comparo but still, I've more than
made up for the lack of performance in other areas and my handling is 200% better than with
stock rims and some nifty looking hub caps.

I agree with you on the suspension, get a good setup or go home.

springs, well they serve a different purpose, some nice TEINS and koni adjustables (or something to that effect) may be the
one exception and you may get SLIGHT improvement, but I cannot argue that point cause I don't know YET.
So your right, springs are really just for looks. But I bet some TEINS and good koni's will be better than stock

But bigger rims aren't gonna kill a high performance car, sorry man I'll fight you on that one.
sure they may hamper in one area but they can make up for it in other areas. and what makes you 
think that my 17's are much heavier than those ishy ugly things with non-performance
tires anyways? (meaning the stock rims on a sentra not alloys the one's with hub caps)
we're only talkin about two inches here fella's I mean It's not like I got 22's

sorry so long on these posts, i may be long winded but a point has to be made and I'm not exactly
up against a dumb arse here (I'm up against an iron fisted super mod & 4 star general of B14 suspension army & 15 inch wheel nazi)
LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Guys, when Tein did a prototype lower springs on our cars, they did it on my freinds car. I'd say it's a very good set-up cosidering it was deisgned with on our stock struts. It did not rub or bottom out when I test drove it. Good firmer ride quality. I think tein took it into consideration the lack of travel our suspension has. Not like the other companies that sell and produce lowering springs. They probably just shorten the height of the springs and call it a day.
On 17 inch rims, for me, as long as you have the power who cares. If it's a civic that has 111 ft/lbs of torque, I'll think twice using 17's.
Blueboost is probably looking for suspension performance upgrade. Not for racing purposes. Tein/ agx combo might be a good set-up. With that combination a few more dollars will take you to tein RA category. Something to think about. It's all about how you gonna use your car.
Bob


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Thats why i chose Tein, a respectable company highest spring rates for lowering springs and drop isnt that harsh in the rear, i mean i was gonna get some gr2s and springs like arospeed (cant say what they are). I think maybe anythingis better than what i was going to have.And blueboost at least you got some good grip with those wheels lol, i also have 17 " on an at and i dont think my car is all that slow at all, btw the M3 i drove has the worst body roll like our cars stock weird, anyways make sure you get some good tires though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

A good suspension for one might not be good for the others. Going to 17 inch rims and tires is a performance upgrade. But not all performance upgrade are good.
Bob


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> It's all about how you gonna use your car.


Exactly

And about your friends car on Teins, it really didnt bottom out, so im guessing iitll be better on AGXs, well hopefully.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

When I think of funner to drive looks are the furthest thing from my mind. I would rather(and will be soon) driving a ratty, black 240 with a Silvia conversion than my Sentra. Fun does not equal looks in my mind. This is obviously where we are different.

I will agree with you in the looks department. A Sentra with lowering springs looks way better than a stocker. There is something we agree on.

I dont care about the .5sec in the 1/4 mi. I dont drag race. If I did I would not have bought coilovers and I would not base all of my arguments on cornering prowess. The weight of a wheel has a bigger effect on the road courses. The bigger and/or heavier the wheel the greater the braking distance, the slower the acceleration, and the less the suspension can properly work.(In other words less grip. Really shows itself on rougher tracks.) The handeling problems reall get bad if you are running a suspension system not designed to handle the weight. Current lowering spring options are not up to the task. Enough track stuff lets talk street.

Many of the same things apply. Longer braking distance, slower accel., and a rougher ride(due to the same phsyics of the unsprung weight problem, the suspension cant properly work)

No need to buy a digi cam I'm sure your car does infact look good.(no sarcasm, im being honest)

If you want to talk about being on the forums for a long time..Im so old school that Im pre shcool. I was a member of the orginal Sentra.net Bb back in its infancy. 98ish IIRC, but thats OT for this discussion.

I cannot agree with your statment that you are a serious tuner. Why? The deffinition of a serious tuner is one who strives to get the most out of the potential within a car. I think we all agree that lowering springs are not the way to do that on a Sentra. 

Did I say you spent 2k on rims? Didnt think I did. If I did I dont know why either. Anyway did you say you have $1800 in your rolling stock? If thats the case that much money is just about enough to get the best there is for the B14, full on racing stuff. Double external adj coilovers with any spring rate you want.

17" rims on a vette and 17" on a GA powered Sentra are two VERY different things. Reasons:1. The vette and its suspension were engineered from the factory to run those wheels. The suspenion will work properly. The Sentra and its suspension was not. 2. Power, the vette has the power to turn those wheels, again it goes back to engineering. 3. Braking, the vette's brake system was designed with those wheels in mind, again the Sentras was not. I think thats more than just one area that big wheels hurt.

Just wonder where/how have you made up in the performance? Its not so much the stock rims that hurt a Sentra its the stock tires. Put some good ones on there and you would be surprised. Also I do not belive that you have improved the handling of your Sentra by 200%, that is a big number and a bold statement. One that I dont think is possible with lowering springs no matter what other suspension mods you have made. Without a good damper/spring setup even the addition of STBs, swaybars, G load brace, poly bushings, race spec alignment, ect that number is not reachable. Without coilovers you cant even adj your cross-weights.

My 16"s weigh in at a 15.5bs per wheel(no tire). IIRC my 16" package weighs in a 16lbs over stock. Thats total, all 4 wheels mounted and balanced. My 16" were designed with low weight in mind. I know they would be lower weight than you 17"s. With my 16"s on its about the same as adding 160lbs to my car as opposed to the stockers. I wouldnt doubt that your 17" are at least 20lbs total over stock. Thats like 200lbs in your car.

Speaking on the Tein springs in particular. Tein says they are made to be used with stock dampers, correct? There is something really wrong with that statement. The Tein springs are quite a bit stiffer than Sportlines and the stock dampers can even keep up to those. The stock dampers dont have enough rebound damping to handle the increased rates of the Sportlines. What do you think will happen with springs that are even stiffer than Sportlines?

No flaming intended at all. I just really enjoy a good suspension theory discussion.(I also consider wheels/tires as part of the suspension due to their huge effect on it). I dont consider you as an idiot for having 17"s nor do I veiw you/your car inferior to me/my car. Im just talking tech. I have seen Sentras with 18"s and lowering springs and I think they look great(better than my car), its just not something I would do.

Your friendly suspension guru/nazi- Pat


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Honestly, this bigger wheels discussion is making a big deal about getting bigger wheels than stock, i see that you are a perfectionist in the suspension area and i am also a perfectionist in general and some times thats not good. But a lot of ppl dont mind putting a little more weight to their cars, i dont get how you say bigger wheels make the handling worse, because i have 17s too (got it like that btw) and my handling is excellent but the only thing that probably hurt was the extra body roll maybe from the rims and when u get rims then you need to strut bars more than stock because of that, and thats true what you say, its because the car isnt made for bigger wheels.

And i still dont get it, my friend says his handling is soo much better than stock with the tein+kyb agx setup with 17s too. What do you think about this?


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

look at my tag/sig ...

My b14 now runs on 15s with the agx/eibach combo. The rims are perhaps a little too heavy though. We do have some terrible roads here in some parts and basically even with stock setup the car handled terribly there so it is obviously now worse with the car lowered and on stiffer suspension.

Having said all that handling has definitely improved over my stock setup. 

Now mind you, I'm not saying the car doesn't bottom out at all...in will in tight turns at speed but generally speaking my car doesn't roll as much, handles braking better, turns much better and generally speaking is more fun for ME to drive.

Sentras especially b13-b14s are not designed to be performance cars. They will never perform like an Impreza or Evo ...however, you can get definite improvements out of our cars with a little investment and careful selection of mods.

I'm not expecting my car to be the next WRX or WRC wheels out there nor am I expecting it to beat the next turbo Starlet or souped up Honda that pulls up beside me. I wanted to enjoy and improve my driving experience and I've got that with my current setup. If you guys are looking for real performance you seriously should consider saving your cash and getting a car built with that in mind. If you want a project sentra or car well be prepared to do the research and pay for the mods -- quality costs.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

200% was not like a calculation but the rims and tires glue me to the road and I take turns like a ferrari. handling performance must have doubled there is such a difference. nothing else has been touched my suspension is still stock, I am only arguing a point with the springs seperate from the rims. I gotta get more into this at my house this is way too involved to be talking about now. check here later guys, don't forget this thread I think we have a good thing here and I look forward to replying to your great posts. check back soon


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I didnt read the whole post...TO DAMN LONG. But In response to all Suspension Question for B11 through B14 I send people HERE http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?

This is the best article and the best info I have found to date. It covers all sorts of setups. and has all the Tech info you could want. BTW Lowering springs can help Handling As long as you dont go over a 1 1/2 inch drop, The springs need to have a higher than stock pressur rate, Oh Yea.....Youve got to do the FULL suspension to gain the benefits.... READ above.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I agree as I am a ratty silvia hopefull also 

I consider myself a serious tuner because i've changed my life to have the car I want to have. 

right now I could be ridin in something much better than I am but I wait and save. like I said I am not "tuning" the 200SX only paying it off then saving for the car I want to tune (the ratty ol S13). Look pat this can go on and on forever the point is that we are not going to agree. you say I'm not a tuner thats fine, maybe I'm not. hell I don't even have tools yet. But instead of trading in my 200SX SE for something fast stock and making payments, I wait and bide my time. How have I made up for the heavy rims? well I have an intake and advanced timing and I had some other mods but after my engine got ruined I decided to stop the buildup and wait for a better platform. I want to go with a SR series and do not want to persue pwr from the GA engine anymore. I am only looking to make my ride the Nissan I think it should be for the time being not looking to make it anything amazing just really reallly nice and better than stock and personalize my car so when its rolling down the street the guy in the civic staring at my rear can say oh, thats danny's car. not oh look... a stock 200SX. oh well, I cant even find out the offset of my rims to purchase the springs anyways. maybe I'll keep it looking like an suv.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90- Your right to a point. In most cases the extra weight is offset by the gains, but only to a point. I fyour car had smaller rims it would handle better, stop quicker, and ride smoother than it does now. It may feel better than stock as it is, but a lighter set of wheels would feel even better. What do I think about your friend? He doesnt drive at such a level to notice these things I talk about. Also bigger wheels dont cause body roll. They are unsprung weight. Strut bars dont really do too much for roll either. They are to control flex.

Naemus- I dont understand. You say that your car is worse now, but handling has improved. What do you mean? You also say it bottoms out in tight turns, but it turns better, I dont get that either. Yes..quality costs.. a lot more than what you pay for lowering springs.

blueboost- Dude.. no flame intended here but your Sentra does not corner like a Ferarri. No freaking way man.  What aspect in particular has doubled? Lateral grip?

nastynissan- Your right that is a very good article. I have pretty much said everything that article has about B14s in this thread.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is my final statement on this. Those who are serious about performance and only half care about style will get coilovers and light wheels. Those that are only half serious about performance and want style will get lowering springs and fancy wheels.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

This is a quote from nissanperformancemag:
"Not only does it improve look, but it gives better steering response and, since most of the time you also put larger tires, better cornering, braking ability and more grip during hard acceleration"

What theyre saying is exactly the opposite of what your saying about wheels, i dont get it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I could give you a quote from a Nissan employee with an engineering degree who also happens to write for Sport Compact Car stating the same things I have, but I have put enough into this already, and seems like nobody wants to listen. You can find it a www.sentra.net

edit: You guys with questions need to do a little more homework. Its not as cut and dried as that NPM quote. There is a lot more to it. I paid attention in my physics classes and took about 5 years worth of automotive courses, plus I have ASE master tech certification. I said my piece, made my point, and spit out some sound suspenison theory. Not to be rude, but Im done here.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Pat - for clarification I was talking about on really bad roads. With the stock setup that car obviously handled badly on the very rough roads and I was explaining that once you lower your car and go with stiffer suspension ride quality can't help but be worse on rough roads.

However, on smooth surfaces my car handles markedly better than when I had my stock suspension in. It corners better, I don't get as much pitch when I have to brake harder and there is generally less body roll.

WRT the infamous bottoming out -- well its obvious once you lower our sentras they will be more prone to that so I wasn't trying to hide that fact from anyone who might be looking to upgrade.

Finally, for me my ride and driving experience has been improved with my new setup on the smoother surfaces but is obviously worse than stock on the rough or uneven surfaces.

I think the problem so many of us have with this debate is everyone is expecting a "one size fits all" solution. If someone wants that then perhaps they should save their cash and get a real performance vehicle later down the road. Alot of guys sound like kids still in school. Its just a car folks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok so Im not done here.

It is very possible to lower a Sentra with stiffer springs and still have it ride good everywhere. I have been told that Mike Saiki's car rides way better than stock and its lower and stiffer than any lowering spring setup on the market.

A Sentra is not more prone to bottoming if you use a proper suspension. There are quite a few systems out that can be setup lowered around 1.5" or so and you still have more travel than stock.

I would be willing to bet that if you take 2 stock B14s put the new Tein Basic Damper kit on one and put the popular lowering spring/ME mounts/koni stops/AGX setup on the other. Both at the same ride height the coilover kit will kick the crap out of the lowering spring setup on the track and on the street. In performance and ride quality. Plus it would do it for for just about the same money if not less.(not a plug for Tein, just an example)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dude your taking my statements way to seriously man LOL

the rims/low pro tires increased grip tremendously thats all i'm sayin bro.

pretty fun car to drive as is so if springs from TEIN and struts are going to lessen my handling capabilities so be it, long as it looks scary fast.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im not really taking them to seriously Im just messing with ya. I couldnt give two craps if someone wants to run lowering springs. Its your car do what you want with it. I know you are not going to run it on the track and you will never drive at such a level on the street to need higher end stuff. (no one in particular>)Just dont make excuses for having lowering springs while your on the boards, if you do you will have the wrath of Pat to deal with. LOL
I may get a little worked up once and a while. If you were trying to convert everybody into running good shit on there cars you would to.  Just remember me every time a B14 rolling on ugly little 15"s smokes you. Bwhahahah!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

you've got suspension fever
 

good thread guys I enjoyed this, thanks to all


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats what happens when you have been waiting for coilovers from Japan for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> you've got suspension fever


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

If you wanna go larger wheels but still maintain lots of your performance you could check out the new centerlines. I know Les Schwab sells them. The 17's weigh only 13 lbs each!!!

This is a pretty good, relevent article:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july01/axis.shtml


----------

